# New to stomach cramps after meals



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have been having stomach cramps and urgently having to rush to the toilet with D . This happens about half an hour after I have eaten, this is something new for me with my Ibs-D, its like I have pockets of wind in the tummy and they move, and it feels like I need to blow wind, but then the tummy startss cramping then I have to rush quick to the toilet. I take Colfac(meveberine) tablets before each meal, but they do not seem to be helping, my doctor is getting fed up of me going and says everything I tell is down to my Ibs-d. I am getting fed up of always going to her and having no luck. I feel very tender and sore around the left side of the colon. I have not changed anything in my diet so dont know why its happening. Any advice please.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

This is a common IBS symptom.If the antispasmodic isn't enough to slow things down you might add a bit of imodium before meals. Now make sure you take these things 30 minutes before a meal so they have time to be in place before the post eating "move it along" signal hits.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I took my usual antispasmodic 30 mins before my dinner yesterday and I took 2 imodium about 2 hours before as I was going out to lunch, I was ok. But with the 11 years of having Ibs-D, I have rarely had bad windy stomach cramps followed by explosive urgent D, have had this now for over a week. I do suffer with trapped wind and bloating every day, but not explosive D, I do have 2-3 loose bms daily, but not like this . I usually take 1 imodium every day anyway and it is usually enough, my stomach feels like its burning and the more i walk around the worse the cramps and urgency get.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You could be just in a flare. Hopefully it passes for you soon.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I do hope so, and hope it settles down soon as I am too worried It will happen when I have to go out.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

by all means take another drug........yes, why not add tons of drugs till u r taking one after another to counteract the ones b 4 or to try to stop the effects of not enough hydrochloric acid (HCl) production in the stomach, then try to counteract what happens when u produce too much gastrin, because ur stomach is trying to get the production of HCl stepped up......then let's throw in some extra histamine, also trying to get ur stomach to produce more HCl, then u can take something for the allergies..........but i am telling u, if u don't supplement with HCl, this is a cascade that won't b stopped.........and the problems that come about with ignoring the very digestion that keeps u alive, will in one way or another, or more than one way, make u so sick, depressed, groggy, brain dead & infections just about anywhere in ur body & then there all the auto-immune diseases that come on the heals of all the others.........now don't anyone send any nasty posts.........the info is out there.........go get it, i did & if i can find it, so can all of u & along the way u just might find out what's ailing u..........i'm not talking about betaine hydrochloride, if ur stomach can no longer keep up with the demand of HCl, u need to supplement.......betaine will help ur stomach produce it, if it is capable of it........if the cells that r suppose to produce it, no longer work well, there doesn't seem to b anything else to do, than supplement with it.........if u can't find a natural supplement for ur body to make things better, u need to look at deficiencies of things ur body is suppose to produce in unlimited amounts..... i've said all this b 4.......everyone wants a pill or drug to do it........pharmaceutical drugs by nature r not natural to the body, therefore they do not do all that the natural things do..........the body is a symphony & if there is just one wrong note, the whole thing falls apart..........


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Crstar you are out of line. I believe you have been told on more than one occasion that the remedies of others should not be criticzed or "put down" by you or anyone else. This is an IBS *support* group. Please keep that in mind.Your post is not supportive. I request that you refrain from posting in this manner in the future.Thank You for your cooperation.


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Is there any way to block a poster on this forum, could anyone tell me?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Click "My Controls"Look at the column on the left and scroll down to Options and find"Manage Ignored Users" and click thatGo to the "Add a new user to your list" box and start typing the person's screen nameA list of people should come up so you find the right one.Click the "Update Ignored Users" buttonYou will still see that they posted and there is a link to click if you want to view the post, but you won't see what they have written unless you click that link.Does that answer your question?


----------



## peaches41 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Kathleen, I have done it. I did it once but kept seeing the pest's posts, so I knew I'd done it wrong, but happily it's gone now. Thanks for your help. x


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

An update to my Cramping pinching windy gurgling urgent D.Went to the Doctors today and told her that I am having urgent cramping D and its been like it for 3 weeks, I need help, she took loads of blood and I have to take a stool sample in tomorrow. She is testing for any inflamation, Celiac, Thyroid, bacteria and some other things. Told her my tummy sounded like a heating system that had trapped air in it, always banging, gurgling popping and the windy and bloated tummy followed by Urgent D. She said see what shows up if anything, and maybe she will refer me back to gastroenterologist, but have to wait till the 19th March for all results, so will be eating lots of Imodium for a while.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well glad she is running some tests to rule out any other causes. You can try calcium carbonate supplements as well to help firm up your D etc..Keep us posted when you get those results!


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ive tried Calcium Carbonate in the past and they did not help, even Imodium doesnt always help.


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi,Calcium didn't help me either. Poor you but I'm glad that the doctors went ok today. Hope you get something sorted out. I took colfac in the beginning but it did nothing to help me at all. How many immodiums are you taking a day? Could you perhaps up the dose for the time being? I did find that the soluble fibre vs insoluble fibre seemed to help me out. It was called ...com, it seemed to help me when I was having a rough patch. Eating things like white bread, white rice, staying away from brown flour, etc...I also find staying clear of greasy foods meat helps a lot as well. It has more on the website and I have a huge list somewhere. You might have tried this anyway but let me know if you want some info. Hope you start to get better


----------



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

For some reason it appears my post has been tampered with. Help for ibs heather von vorous I think was her name.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have been to the Doctors today and my results were as I thought, nothing showed up, its down to the Ibs-d being realy horrible and the doctor said she would refer me to another gastro specialist so they can test for anything thing else or can prescribe something different for me to try. In the meantime just keep taking the imodium before meals. (they dont always work though.) but at least the doctor is taking my symptoms and me seriously.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Cherrypie, I am glad she didn't find anything sinister. And also very good to hear she is wanting to send you on to a specialist and continue to rule out other GI nasties. However the best news is you feel she is taking you seriously! Keep us posted.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I cant take much more of this stabbing cramping in the abdomin and then the urgent D, I shiver afterwards as well. Im taking Imodium before meals and it doesnt seem to be helping. I am probably going to have to wait for about 2 months for my appointment with the gastro specialist as the wait here on the nhs is so long. I just dont know what to do. I thought my Ibs-d was bad before but these last 5 weeks has been horrible.Sorry for the rant, I just feel so at a loss as to what to do, its getting me down.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Imodium can sometimes help with diarrhea (and if your dose 30 minutes before meals isn't enough have you tried either upping the dose or adding Calcium Carbonate with meals for a few days?) but usually doesn't do anything for pain.Have you tried peppermint tea 30 minutes before a meal with the Imodium (or some peppermint capsules)Also eating smaller meals more frequently may help. Waiting as long as possible to eat will always make the pain and diarrhea much worse.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have tried all of this Kathleen, short of being completely constipated on lots of imodium, i dont know what else to do. The calcium doesnt help, nor does peppermint of any kind, and nor do the antispasmodics. I only eat small amounts any way. The stabbing pains are in the centre of the abdomin below the tummy button and also down the left side, it feels like everything is on fire as well.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Cherry if you are not eating enough.. you could be making the D worse. Actually count up your calories for a 'typical' day for you and see if you are getting what you need. IBS guts like to busy.Also consider using the Calcium Carbonate in concert WITH the imodium etc. Trying one thing at a time is always good... but don't forget to also try combining things simultaneously once you know something doesn't make things worse. ANd also don't forget to give things a decent trial time-wise.Try keep your diet real bland for a bit too... very, very low fat to no fat, baked, grilled lean proteins or white fish (no fish & chips! But if you can't get it anyother way.. take the fried bits off before eating) boiled or well cooked veggies, rices...etc. Try staying away from dairy (and anything else that you know can cause you problems or excessive gas etc....) Combining the Calcium Carbonate with the pre meal imodium combining with a bland and easy to digest foods.. MAY calm things down in there.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

The only things I eat is very bland anyway, I eat, lean chicken, fish, rice, carrotts and potatoes, rice crackers and also have lactofree milk, and wheat and gluten free bread and biscuits, I have oats for breakfast. I have tried calcium carbonate before, I was taking one whole tablet before meals and still taking 2 imodium, so they didnt realy help me before. I must be eating enough as my weight remains steady. I dont eat fried foods or fatty foods and dont eat chips, cream or chocolate or spicy foods. I really have tried everything.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You keep saying "before" Like you tried them before... I will tell you that my gut needs me to try some of the same things over & over again... and sometimes they work and sometimes they don't. Like I tried the Calcium Carbonate in several forms and finally when I tried it by taking TUMS (an anti-acid with some in it) it did indeed firm up my stool a bit. And don't forget some things need a longer try than others.







So don't give up.. there are still things to try.. still things to try _again_ and still things to keep looking for and trying.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am still suffering with stomach cramps after I eat and then rushing to the toilet with D. I have been taking 1 calcium tablet and 1 Imodium with every meal now for 2 weeks and still I have to keep going to the toilet and getting cramps. My appointment with the gastro specialist has come through, but it is 5 weeks away on the 10th May. The Nhs here is so slow. I just hope he can do something to help me when I do see him. I already have a long list of things to tell him and ask. I have had this change with my ibs-d symptoms now for 6 weeks and it really is getting me down, I have had no releif from my ibs now for over a year, I was hoping it would start to get a bit better, not worse.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

So you have D after each & every meal despite taking the imodium & calcium. So sorry to hear this.Well let's hope the weeks go by quickly for you then. I would ask that he rule out infections & other microscopic nasties via stool cultures. And also do some blood work.. like a red & white cell count. etc.Either bring this list:http://www.webmd.com/ibs/questions-doctor-ibswith you or use it to customize your own list of questions to bring with you to the Dr. appointment.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you BQ I have copied it on to my notes.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Now if only we had a time machine.. huh CherryPie? Keep good thoughts and I hope the D at least slows down some for you.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you BQ. I wish we had a time machine too. I havnt had one day in over a year free from D or bloating or wind, and now these last 5 weeks everythings getting worse not better, it does make you feel like giving up, I know I must be positive, but I cant see the specialist being able to give me anything different to help me, as my doctor cant.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah I can go years between 'normal' days too. And for me....I can flare and then I can have a FLARE and then I can also have *FLARES!!!*, ya know? LOLBut I'd say within the past two years now.. I can count on one hand the amount of days I would consider "normal" BM-wise and I have been diagnosed for 21 years now.True your specialist may not be able to help you much more than your regular Dr but... he may have some new ideas and it is always good to have a few tests to doubly make sure nothing else is going on.Try to have a good weekend now.


----------

